# US Pick 'Em Series Season 3 (May 2nd - August 31st): Now with prizes! - Blake Thompson wins Season 2



## Skullush (Dec 28, 2015)

*Introduction from Season 2:*


Spoiler



You may remember that I made Pick 'Ems (scored podium predictions) for the World Championships and US National Championships this year, as well as some other competitions. Since September, I've made Pick 'Ems (PEs) for every single US competition that has happened, and I totaled the points across all of them for each person. The person with the highest total points (Tommy Szeliga) was declared the winner of "Season 1". This whole thing has been kept off the fourms and on Facebook only, but this time around I wanted to also make a thread on the forum to update and to see if there's more interest.

Here is the Season 1 results sheet for reference.

Starting January 1st, "Season 2" will being. Just like last season, I'll be making PEs for every single US competition. The reason I only do US competitions for this is because it controls the amount there will be, and also psych sheets are always provided for US competitions, while they are not always provided elsewhere. This will be different from last season. Instead of taking the total points for all PEs, your best 50% (rounded up) will be totaled instead. Because of this, you theoretically need to do half of the PEs in order to maximize your points, rather than all of them like last season. Also, instead of totaling the pure score of each PE, the "weighted accuracies" will be totaled. Weighted accuracy (WA) is simply your score divided by the top score for that PE (so if you get the highest score out of everyone else who does it, your WA is 1.000, and if you get 30 points and the top score is 50 points, your WA is 0.600).

There are also some changes to the rules of the PEs themselves, which will be explained in the spoiler below.

To reiterate everything, explain the new rules, and also to inform anyone who is unfamiliar with these:

...

The first PEs will be in the next post, as well as updated in this thread. If you have any questions about anything here, feel free to ask.

Try your hand at dethroning Tommy Szeliga as the Pick 'Em Champion! Good luck!



-----

*Results from previous seasons:*
Season 1
Season 2
Season 2 (cont.)

-----

*Rules:*


Spoiler



*Pick 'Em Rules:*

Submit your predictions for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place for each event.
Also, for each event, submit an Honorable Mention who you believe will get either 4th or 5th place.
If you think that a field will not have an applicable answer, you can put "DNF" instead and earn points for it (i.e. only two people get a success in 4BLD, so if you put "DNF" for 3rd place and Honorable Mention, you will earn points for that. However, if only two people compete in 4BLD, you will not gain or lose points for 3rd place or Honorable Mention).
Whoever ends up with the most points wins.
Also, predict the winning 3x3 average; this will act as a tiebreaker, as well as an opportunity to earn bonus points (if a competition has no 3x3, another event will be chosen for this).
Must be submitted by the day of the competition at the time that it starts.
If you submit more than once with the same name and passcode (like if you make a mistake or something) then I'll take your most recent submission, or a combination of those submissions, prioritizing your most recent one.

*Pick 'Em Scoring:*

If 1st place is correctly guessed for an event, you receive 5 points.
If 2nd place is correctly guessed for an event, you receive 3 points.
If 3rd place is correctly guessed for an event, you receive 2 points.
If a podium is correctly guessed, but in the wrong position, you receive 1 point.
If you guess the same competitor for two or more podium places in the same event, you lose 1 point for each of those guesses, and you do not earn any points that you would have received.
If the Honorable Mention gets 4th or 5th place, you receive 3 points.
If the Honorable Mention podiums, you lose 2 points. This rule does not apply to "DNF"s (see the next rule).
If you guess "DNF" for a field where there is a valid answer, you lose 1 point.
If your winning average guess is within 0.1 seconds of the winning average, you receive 2 points.
If your guess is within 0.01 seconds of the winning average, you receive 5 points.
If your guess is exactly correct, you receive 10 points.
The closeness of the winning average prediction will act as a tiebreaker for any responses that tie.
If both the total score and winning average prediction are tied, then points are added up from the beginning (3x3 1st Place, 3x3 2nd Place, etc), and whoever first has a higher score after any addition wins the tiebreaker.

*Season 3 Rules:*

There will be a Pick 'Em for every US competition.
The only required fields for all PEs are your name (doesn't have to be your real name if you prefer not to use it) and your passcode, which should both be consistent throughout all Season 3 PEs.
Each time you complete a PE, your weighted accuracy (WA) will be calculated, which is your score divided by the top score for that PE (i.e. if you get the highest score out of everyone else who does it, your WA is 1.000, and if you get 30 points and the top score is 50 points, your WA is 0.600).
Your best 50% WAs (rounded up) will be totaled, and that will be your deciding score for Season 3.
Because of this, you theoretically need to do half of the PEs in order to maximize your points, rather than all of them like last season.
Whoever has the highest total will be the winner of Season 3.
First place overall will receive $30 cash courtesy of Brandon Mikel. Second and third place will each receive $10 gift codes for thecubicle.us.




*NEW!* First place overall will receive $30 cash courtesy of Brandon Mikel. Second and third place will each receive $10 gift codes for thecubicle.us.

-----

Register for Season 3 here
*
----
*
SEASON 3 RESULTS (OVERVIEW)
SEASON 3 RESULTS (MAY-JUNE)

*
Current Pick 'Ems:*
Duke Summer 2016 | Psych Sheet


----------



## Skullush (Dec 28, 2015)

Music City Winter 2016 Pick 'Em | Psych Sheet
South East Texas Open 2016 Pick 'Em | Psych Sheet
BASC 8 2016 Pick 'Em | Psych Sheet


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

If you put the same person for all 3 podium spots, and he gets, for instance, 2nd, would you lose 1 point or gain 2 (3-1)?


----------



## Skullush (Dec 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If you put the same person for all 3 podium spots, and he gets, for instance, 2nd, would you lose 1 point or gain 2 (3-1)?



You would get -3 points (-1 for each spot) no matter what place he gets. you can't be awarded points for it


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll try to do them all, please keep posting them here.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'll try to do them all, please keep posting them here.



I'm gonna beat you MUAHAHAHAHAH

I'm hyped about the OKCubing one because I will be able to legitimately put myself as honorable mention at 3x3 and 3rd at 2x2 :O

e: I just put myself as honorable mention for 2x2 at Music City. Watch me get a high 6 average.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> e: I just put myself as honorable mention for 2x2 at Music City. Watch me get a high 6 average.



I put myself as Honorable Mention for Pyra (lol not gonna happen) and 3rd place in squan (still not gonna happen)
welllp


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I put myself as Honorable Mention for Pyra (lol not gonna happen) and 3rd place in squan (still not gonna happen)
> welllp



yeah you will lose both events because you are a nub

Your average will be 2/3 * DNF + 11.04 on Square 1

which means you will DNF 3 solves and get a counting time between 33.11 and 33.13 by the way xD

Actually you will probably not fail nvm


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

results pls


----------



## Skullush (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> results pls



After BASC 8 is over, which will be tonight, I will post them.
For some reason a lot of you didn't do that one.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

crap I forgot to do one I think


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

Skullush said:


> After BASC 8 is over, which will be tonight, I will post them.
> For some reason a lot of you didn't do that one.



Awesome! I didn't honorable mention at Pyra, or podium in squan though.  I got 5th in squan so that's honorable mention though, I don't think anyone chose me for that considering I didn't have an avg in it until now.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Awesome! I didn't honorable mention at Pyra, or podium in squan though.  I got 5th in squan so that's honorable mention though, I don't think anyone chose me for that considering I didn't have an avg in it until now.


I put you as 1st haha. Also your PB sheet is hard to navigate


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> I put you as 1st haha. Also your PB sheet is hard to navigate



Sorry for losing you points ;~;
Yeah I have a lot of sheets... I'm just a datahead don't hold it against me


----------



## Skullush (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's the results sheet for Season 2.

Everything is on the spreadsheet. The first sheet is the overall results. Right now, only two of the three PEs count (your best two) because it takes the best 50% of your WAs. 50% of 3 rounds up to 2. Any PE you complete gives you a chance to improve your score. After next week, which has four USA competitions, your best 4 will count, since there will be 7 total.

If you want to see what everyone picked, each Pick 'Em has its own sheet which goes into more detail about how everyone got their scores.

I'll post the forms for next weekend's Pick 'Ems tomorrow.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

Skullush said:


> Here's the results sheet for Season 2.
> 
> Everything is on the spreadsheet. The first sheet is the overall results. Right now, only two of the three PEs count (your best two) because it takes the best 50% of your WAs. 50% of 3 rounds up to 2. Any PE you complete gives you a chance to improve your score. After next week, which has four USA competitions, your best 4 will count, since there will be 7 total.
> 
> ...



holy **** I'm winning


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2016)

ew I'm 11th of 18 people -_-
Also, I'm honored to have been picked so much for SQ1


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> ew I'm 11th of 18 people -_-
> Also, I'm honored to have been picked so much for SQ1



I guessed right in putting you at honorable mention I guess


----------



## Skullush (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's the PEs for this week:

Oregon State Alpha 2016 | Psych Sheet
Queen City 2016 | Psych Sheet
Red Cross Cubing Open 2016 | Psych Sheet
Rocky Mountain Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet

Keep in mind that I don't know when registration closes, if these competitions have hit their registration cap, etc. I'm just posting them now and will probably continue to post them on Mondays.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2016)

Skullush said:


> Here's the PEs for this week:
> 
> Oregon State Alpha 2016 | Psych Sheet
> Queen City 2016 | Psych Sheet
> ...



ugh I really need to step up my game, let's try this out
e: Just realized, the Queen City form link leads to the Oregon Alpha Psych Sheet, pls fix
e2: and neither of the Rocky Mountain Winter ones work, pls fix


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> ugh I really need to step up my game, let's try this out
> e: Just realized, the Queen City form link leads to the Oregon Alpha Psych Sheet, pls fix
> e2: and neither of the Rocky Mountain Winter ones work, pls fix



also the Rocky Mountain psych sheet doesn't go anywhere (404)


----------



## Skullush (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't know how that happened, everything should be fixed now.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 5, 2016)

Crap gotta catch up


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 5, 2016)

lol'ed at Keatons answers.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 6, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> lol'ed at Keatons answers.



Nah this (from last season) was the best.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 9, 2016)

did 3 of the 4
next week I am gonna optimistically predict myself as 3rd in 2x2 and honorable mention in 3x3

e: when I look at the results sheet and see "DNC" I think "Did not care"


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 10, 2016)

oh pls I dropped down to 3rd xD


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 10, 2016)

went from 11/18 to 10/19 sweg
and got 3rd for Red Cross yey
Also, Red Cross competitions are secretly a campaign to make everyone switch to solving red cross only


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 10, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> went from 11/18 to 10/19 sweg
> and got 3rd for Red Cross yey
> Also, Red Cross competitions are secretly a campaign to make everyone switch to solving red cross only



if they are secretly a campaign then they won't get very far with it


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> if they are secretly a campaign then they won't get very far with it



They haven't, that's why solving only on red seems so ridiculous


----------



## Mikel (Jan 10, 2016)

I got 2nd for the OSU Alhpa 2016! My first ever Pick'em podium!


----------



## Skullush (Jan 10, 2016)

Last week's podiums:

Oregon State Alpha 2016:
1st. Jon Esparaz
2nd. Brandon Mikel
3rd. Keaton Ellis

Queen City 2016:
1st. Blake Thompson
2nd. Andy Denney
3rd. Ordway Persyn

Red Cross Cubing Open 2016:
1st. Jon Esparaz
2nd. Blake Thompson
3rd. YouCubing

Rocky Mountain Winter 2016:
1st. Tom Nelson
2nd. Ordway Persyn
3rd. Blake Thompson

-----

Now Blake is in the lead. Here's this week's PEs:

Nub Open 2016 | Psych Sheet
OKC 2016 | Psych Sheet
Keep Portland Quiet 2016 | Psych Sheet


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 10, 2016)

Skullush said:


> Last week's podiums:
> 
> Oregon State Alpha 2016:
> 1st. Jon Esparaz
> ...



ooooh fancy


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 11, 2016)

I basically copy the psych sheet mostly

e: OKC 2016:
because I will totally top5 in 3 events :3


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 11, 2016)

"Jesus Christ, Gopher! You're old, son!"
-Keaton Ellis 2016


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 11, 2016)

updated


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 17, 2016)

nuuuuu I forgot to compeeeeete


----------



## Skullush (Jan 19, 2016)

Minnesota Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Nub Open 2016:
1st. Blake Thompson
2nd. Pilan Scruggs
3rd. Tommy Szeliga

OKC 2016:
1st. Blake Thompson
2nd. Brandon Mikel
3rd. Jon Esparaz

Keep Portland Quiet 2016:
1st. Tommy Szeliga
2nd. Blake Thompson
3rd. Jon Esparaz

-----

Also, an announcement:
Please be at least a little bit clear as to who you're picking. Someone decided to put "(5^4)/100 - er" as one of their responses. Don't assume that I know numbers to the fourth power. If I have to whip out a calculator to find out who you picked, maybe you should be a little more clear. I did not count this. Grading is tedious enough and honestly I really don't need that. I ask that you at least have the first few letters accurate if you're going to butcher someone's name, so that I can easily grade it. For example I'd much rather you say "Mitch 6.25" than "6.25 Lane"


----------



## Skullush (Jan 27, 2016)

Sharon Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet
Slow N Steady Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet

BTW Nathan Dwyer isn't going to SnS so don't pick him

-----

Last week's podium:

1st. Blake Thompson
2nd. Cale Schoon
3rd. Tommy Szeliga


----------



## Skullush (Feb 4, 2016)

Dixon Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet
Peach State Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet
Princeton Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Sharon Winter 2016:
1st. Tommy Szeliga
2nd. Blake Thompson
3rd. Ordway Persyn

Slow N Steady Winter 2016:
1st. Ordway Persyn
2nd. Tom Nelson
3rd. Rami Sbahi


----------



## DanpHan (Feb 4, 2016)

whoops, accidentally put winning average prediction for Princeton in final comments instead of the proper section XD


----------



## Skullush (Feb 10, 2016)

For The Love Of Cubing 2016 | Psych Sheet
Williams Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Dixon Winter 2016
1. Blake Thompson
2. Ordway Persyn
3. Keaton Ellis

Peach State Winter 2016:
1. Blake Thompson
2. Isaac Lai
3. YouCubing

Princeton Winter 2016:
1. Tommy Szeliga
2. Tom Nelson
3. Isaac Lai



DanpHan said:


> whoops, accidentally put winning average prediction for Princeton in final comments instead of the proper section XD



Yeah you weren't the only one. it counted dw.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 17, 2016)

Busy week

Berkeley Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet
Blind And Whatnot 2016 | Psych Sheet
Caltech Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet
Melrose Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet
Shaker Heights 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

For The Love Of Cubing 2016:
1. Dalton Nichols
2. Ordway Persyn
3. Keaton Ellis

Williams Winter 2016:
1. Blake Thompson
2. Tommy Szeliga
3. Cale Schoon

Blake Thompson has nearly a perfect score, in case anyone hasn't noticed (18 PEs, so perfect score is 9.000 right now. he has 8.967)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 21, 2016)

poo, I missed all of them


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 21, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> poo, I missed all of them



I missed 2 because I was tired Friday night, and I planned on doing them in the morning but I forgot (they were the ones in PST)


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

lol, guessed the winning 3x3 average for Caltech exactly right
thug lyfe


----------



## Skullush (Feb 23, 2016)

Big Apple 2016 | Psych Sheet
Mishawaka 3x3 Day 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Berkeley Winter 2016:
1. Charlie Stark
2. Tommy Szeliga
3. Blake Thompson

Blind And Whatnot 2016:
1. Blake Thompson
2. Justin Barker
3. Tom Nelson

Caltech Winter 2016:
1. Blake Thompson
2. YouCubing
3. Tommy Szeliga

Melrose Winter 2016:
1. Tommy Szeliga
2. Isaac Lai
3. Rami Sbahi

Shaker Heights 2016:
1. Cale Schoon
2. Rami Sbahi
3. Tom Nelson


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 23, 2016)

forgetting to do them last week was killer


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 23, 2016)

oh hey I podiumed at one


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 29, 2016)

I always do this at the last moment on Friday night, and I was so tired and stupid that for ones that I didn't want to predict I put:
-"john cena"
-"donald trump"
-"neil armstrong"

gj xD


----------



## Skullush (Mar 2, 2016)

AZCubing Winter 2016 | Psych Sheet
PDX Cubing Alpha 2016 | Psych Sheet
Utah Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Big Apple 2016:
1st. Keaton Ellis
2nd. Justin Barker
3rd. Ordway Persyn

Mishawaka 3x3 Day 2016:
1st. Andy Denney
2nd. Blake Thompson
3rd. Tommy Szeliga


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey Corey, when I click on the google docs from Season 1 it says that it's in the owner's trash. You should probably fix that before it gets permanently deleted.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I always do this at the last moment on Friday night, and I was so tired and stupid that for ones that I didn't want to predict I put:
> -"john cena"
> -"donald trump"
> -"neil armstrong"
> ...



Gotta ust the full name! It's John Felix Anthony Cena (Gosh dang it... Why do people spell it Felix! Feliks proves that's the wrong spelling! Right?), Donald John Trump, and IDC about Armstrong! (I'm kidding, his middle names Alden)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 4, 2016)

Utah Spring ultimate winner: notkevin xD


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 17, 2016)

corey where did you go ;-; I want to predict myself as not podiuming in Pyra this weekend :/


----------



## Skullush (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry I forgot

Athens Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

AZCubing Winter 2016:
1. Rami Sbahi
2. Justin Barker
3. YouCubing

PDX Cubing Alpha 2016:
1. Andy Denney
2. Ordway Persyn
3. Caleb Hoover

Utah Spring 2016:
1. Blake Thompson
2. Keaton Ellis
3. Ordway Persyn


----------



## Skullush (Mar 23, 2016)

Dallas Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
MCC Alpha 2016 | Psych Sheet
Newport Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Athens Spring 2016:
1. Katie Hull
2. Tommy Szeliga
3. Blake Thompson


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 26, 2016)

Poo I missed these again.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 26, 2016)

missed because lazy :/


----------



## Skullush (Mar 31, 2016)

Dayton Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Virginia Open Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Weston Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Dallas Spring 2016:
1. Cale Schoon
2. Tom Nelson
3. Tommy Szeliga

MCC Alpha 2016:
1. Blake Thompson
2. Ryan DeLine
3. Jon Esparaz

Newport Spring 2016:
1. Isaac Lai
2. Tommy Szeliga
3. Keaton Ellis


----------



## Skullush (Apr 7, 2016)

Atomic Cubing 2016 | Psych Sheet
New Hampshire Open 2016 | Psych Sheet
Berkeley Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Spring Scramble 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Dayton Spring 2016:
1. Isaac Lai
2. Rami Sbahi
3. Andy Denney

Virginia Open Spring 2016:
1. YouCubing
2. Isaac Lai
3. Ordway Persyn

Weston Spring 2016:
1. Tommy Szeliga
2. Andy Denney
3. Keaton Ellis


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 7, 2016)

Skullush said:


> Atomic Cubing 2016 | Psych Sheet
> New Hampshire Open 2016 | Psych Sheet
> Berkeley Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
> Spring Scramble 2016 | Psych Sheet
> ...



woah I won.


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 8, 2016)

If you plan on filling out the one for Spring Scramble, don't put my name, I probably won't be there :3


----------



## Skullush (Apr 12, 2016)

KCubing Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Manhasset Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Puget Sound Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Reno Open 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Atomic Cubing 2016:
1. Isaac Lai
2. Cale Schoon
3. Tom Nelson

New Hampshire Open 2016:
1. Cale Schoon
2. Ordway Persyn
3. Isaac Lai

Berkeley Spring 2016:
1. Ordway Persyn
2. Blake Thompson
3. Tommy Szeliga

Spring Scramble 2016:
1. Tommy Szeliga
2. Isaac Lai
3. Blake Thompson

-----

I ran out of space in the main results document, so last week's Pick 'Em results as well as all the results for the rest of the season will be in this document:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c1iXWo3MnTCyAWklUgzbiSh4bGFjTfLmXm2xphxhYsg/edit?usp=sharing
The first document will still have all the totals, though


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 16, 2016)

I just realized the score of Kit Clement on the overall rankings, Is that actually him? Bcause I don't think it is.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 16, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I just realized the score of Kit Clement on the overall rankings, Is that actually him? Bcause I don't think it is.


Pretty sure he was just trolling. He put Kit Clement in every option.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 18, 2016)

Alpharetta Open 2016 | Psych Sheet
Maine Cubing 2016 | Psych Sheet
ODU Big Blue Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
St. Francis II 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

KCubing Spring 2016:
1. Cale Schoon
2. Ordway Persyn
3. Tom Nelson

Manhasset Spring 2016:
1. Daniel Rose-Levine
2. Eva Kato
3. Rami Sbahi

Puget Sound Spring 2016:
1. Tom Nelson
2. Ordway Persyn
3. Isaac Lai

-----

A few things:

- You may notice that Reno results aren't there. I've been told that not all the rounds are into cubecomps yet, so I'll probably just do the Reno results with the PEs next week
- Remember that these PEs' results are in the new document since I ran out of space in the main one
- Season 3 is starting soon, so if you have any suggestions for new stuff or rule changes, let me know
- There's a competition in Texas on May 1st. While it's after April 30th, I'm grouping it with this season since it's on the same weekend as the April 30th comps
- Blake Thompson is still winning the season. Right now, it is only mathematically possible for Tommy Szeliga to surpass him. No one else can, but there's definitely still a fight for 2nd and 3rd place
- And yes, that was Kit who submitted that. I asked him to make sure

-----

EDIT: Reno results are in

1st. Cale Schoon
2nd. Christopher Chi
3rd. Blake Thompson


----------



## Skullush (Apr 25, 2016)

Clock N' Other Stuff 2016 | Psych Sheet
MIT Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Severna Park Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
DoSeum 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last week's podiums:

Alpharetta Open 2016:
1. Tom Nelson
2. Andy Denney
3. Daniel Karnaukh

Maine Cubing 2016:
1. Odrway Persyn
2. Andy Denney
3. Christopher Chi

ODU Big Blue Spring 2016:
1. Daniel Karkaukh
2. Christopher Chi
3. Ordway Persyn

St. Francis II 2016
1. Blake Thompson
2. Tommy Szeliga
3. Ordway Persyn

-----

Announcements:

- Blake Thompson is the winner of Season 2. At this point it is mathematically impossible for him to lose.
- Season 3 will start May 2nd. The first competitions under Season 3 take place on May 7th.
- There are no rule changes for Season 3, but there are a couple of differences.
- Prizes! In Season 3, 2nd and 3rd place overall will be given $10 gift codes to thecubicle.us, and 1st place will be given $30 cash, provided by Brandon Mikel.
- For prizes to work, I need email addresses. So, there will be a form that will stay open during the entire season that essentially creates an account. You will give your name, passcode, and email address. For each PE, you will essentially "log in" by doing the same thing you do in Season 2: giving your name and passcode. That form will be posted soon.


----------



## Skullush (May 2, 2016)

Full results for Season 2 are now complete, and posted on the front page of this thread.

Season 3 begins now! before you start, I recommend you register for Season 3. While this is optional, you otherwise cannot be eligible for prizes.
http://goo.gl/forms/zZPu1il44o
You'll be using the same name and passcode in all PEs as you do in this form.

-----

Central Florida Summer 2016 | Psych Sheet
Poly Cubed 2016 | Psych Sheet
Summit City 2016 | Psych Sheet


----------



## YouCubing (May 3, 2016)

I kinda just didn't do the ones at the end of last season, hopefully I'll be less lazy this time xD


----------



## Skullush (May 10, 2016)

Albuquerque Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Poly Cubed 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last Weeks Podiums:

Central Florida Summer 2016:
1. Christopher Chi
2. Andy Denney
3. Tom Nelson

Poly Cubed 2016:
1. Andy Denney
2. Mason Langenderfer
3. Cale Schoon

Summit City 2016:
1. Tommy Szeliga
2. Will
3. Daniel Rose-Levine

-----

SEASON 3 RESULTS (OVERVIEW)
SEASON 3 RESULTS (MAY-JUNE)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 10, 2016)

Just a question, Did I use the passcode for my account on these pick'ems? or is my passcode for my account different from what I used? Because I forgot what I used in my account.


----------



## Skullush (May 11, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Just a question, Did I use the passcode for my account on these pick'ems? or is my passcode for my account different from what I used? Because I forgot what I used in my account.



Yeah it's the same. But you haven't done any yet, so you can just make a new account with a new passcode.


----------



## Skullush (May 18, 2016)

AZCubing Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Big Apple Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Minnesota Cube Melt 2016 | Psych Sheet
Rose City 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last Weeks Podiums:

Albuquerque Spring 2016:
1. Tommy Szeliga
2. Review Movie World
3. Tyson Mayne

MCC Beta 2016:
1. Tom Nelson
2. Review Movie World
3. Paarth Chhabra


----------



## Skullush (May 27, 2016)

Austin Summer Open 2016 | Psych Sheet
Northeastern Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
Cube For A Cure Spring 2016 | Psych Sheet
TFTI San Diego 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Last Weeks Podiums:

AZCubing Spring 2016:
1. Daniel Rose-Levine
2. Christopher Chi
3. Tommy Szeliga

Big Apple Spring 2016:
1. Will
2. Tommy Szeliga
3. Daniel Rose-Levine

Minnesota Cube Melt 2016:
1. Tommy Szeliga
2. Tom Nelson
3. Ordway Persyn

Rose City 2016:
1. Daniel Rose-Levine
2. Tom Nelson
3. Mason Langenderfer


----------



## Skullush (Jun 2, 2016)

Athens Summer Omega 2016 | Psych Sheet
Cube4Cam 2016 | Psych Sheet

Can't do results, too busy right now. I can grade them next week with these.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 10, 2016)

Duke Summer 2016 | Psych Sheet

-----

Earlier Podiums:

Austin Summer Open 2016:
1. Paarth Chhabra
2. Ordway Persyn
3. Daniel Rose-Levine

Northeastern Spring 2016:
1. Tommy Szeliga
2. Mason Langenderfer
3. Ordway Persyn

Cube For A Cure Spring 2016:
1. Will
2. Ordway Persyn
3. Mason Langenderfer

TFTI San Diego 2016:
1. Ordway Persyn
2. Mason Langenderfer
3. Tommy Szeliga

Athens Summer Omega 2016:
1. Mason Langenderfer
2. Katie Hull
3. Daniel Rose-Levine

Cube4Cam 2016
1. Daniel Rose-Levine
2. Tom Nelson
3. Mason Langenderfer


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 10, 2016)

Uhh, the psych sheet doesn't want to work.


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 11, 2016)

I cant get it to load either


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 11, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> I cant get it to load either


I just looked at the competitors WCA profiles and made a list of most notable persons and their times.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 11, 2016)

I've had a problem with it too. can't even access it from the site


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 16, 2016)

Are you doing it again this week? The psych sheets still don't work


----------

